# British Dressage Trainers in the North West



## _jetset_ (9 January 2007)

Does anyone have a British Dressage trainer in the North West, and if so what do you think of them and how much do they charge for an hour?

Do they come out to you, or do you go to their yard?

What level do they teach to?

Rebecca x x


----------



## _jetset_ (9 January 2007)

Anyone used this lady?


----------



## annaellie (9 January 2007)

I used to be taught by a man who was excellent my horse was a total sh*t and he had so much paitence and brought us up to a good level I swear by him, He competes on the dressage circuit and was in the nationals last year a lot of people have nothing but good to say about him. He is based in liverpool but I not sure how far he travels as he did come to me.


----------



## Nailed (9 January 2007)

Claire Ballantyne.
Heart of England Equestrian.

She charges 40 pounds an hour and in two lessons my dressage percentage went from 50 to 68% and a win. She is extremly good and will ride the horse is requested.

She opperates from her yard which has a 30 by 50 indoor and outdoor. Contact her on
01889 505048.

Lou x


----------



## ihatework (9 January 2007)

I don't but have a friend who used to work and train with her, my friend thought a lot of her


----------



## perenzo (9 January 2007)

hello,

I live in liverpool..i have had lessons with dianne breeze, chris ward, dianne hogg, clive halsall, lisa marriott, mike jones...thir are some great trainers in the north west depending on where you live...have you been on the british dressae web site, they have a list on their


----------



## perenzo (9 January 2007)

sorry didnt answer the question...dianne breeze used to come to the yard and charges 45.00 for 40min...i went to the wirall riding club for lessons with chris ward.

Have not had lessons off joanna jackson...how much does she charge for lessons.


----------



## k9h (9 January 2007)

Chris Dugdale, who will come out to you or you can go to him at The Northern Equine Therapy Centre. Dont know what he charges as never had a lesson off him, he competes himself. Will get a number if you wish or find out some details??


----------



## _jetset_ (9 January 2007)

I have also had somone called Jo Graham recommended to me too... anyone heard of her?


----------



## mrdarcy (9 January 2007)

Clive Halsall is fantastic... lovely guy, very patient and and extremely good teacher.  Highly recommended.  He does teaching sessions at Myerscough and Eccleston but you can also go to his place (which is out Longridge way).

Lisa Marriot is a great rider, never seen her teach... she is young though and personally I always like my trainer to be older than me (not sure why... I guess I just don't want to feel ancient and crap... as opposed to just crap).

I know Mike Jones quite well.  He's based on the Wirral so I doubt he'd come out as far as Chorley. You could easily travel to him though.  He's a lovely lovely guy, very patient with the  horses (one of ours is with him at the mo) and I imagine he'd be a good teacher.

Have you considered Sylvia Schorn at Arkenfield?  She's quite demanding but knows her stuff.  She was hobbling on a broken foot last time I saw her but I think she's back at work now.


----------



## Iestyn (9 January 2007)

Clive Halsall trained my instructor's daughter and now I have regular sessions with him. I acho what you've said about him. Had a few lessons with him now, once every 6-8 weeks with my regular instructor weekly and my horse has really imporved and changed in his way of going thanks to both of them.


----------



## _jetset_ (9 January 2007)

I can't find a contact number for Clive Halsall as he is the one who runs the BYDR in the North West that I would like to get involved with once I affiliate as the age has just gone up to 25!


----------



## Iestyn (9 January 2007)

I haven't got his number as my instructor arranges my sessions when she arranges for her daughter. He comes to do about 6/7 of us at the same time. If you have a BD mag his number is usually in the back, before the schedules under training in the North West. He's very involved with BYRDS and I don't think he's that far away from you actually.


----------



## _jetset_ (9 January 2007)

Any chance you could try to get his number? I am not a BD member yet (wanting to get a few lessons in before I spend the money)... hopefully will be in a few months time


----------



## Iestyn (9 January 2007)

It's not in the mag - my mistake. I'll try to find my judge's book as it'll be in there. He's just upgraded to list 1.


----------



## 0 (9 January 2007)

I LOVE Clive - he has helped me for years and I just think he's fab and a really nice guy. IMHO he's the best in the NW!

I'll be going round tomorrow night to collect money off him for that little plug!

Seriously though you can't go wrong with Clive and usually if you get to know him well and have regular lessons with him (at least once a week) he will come to you. He's travelled a fair distance to teach me at home.


----------



## _jetset_ (9 January 2007)

Thanks... would really appreciate that.

Do you know if he has a yard or whether he comes to you?


----------



## 0 (9 January 2007)

I have his mobile no but will text to see if i can give it out (although he might let BD publish it so it wouldn't be a problem!!!)


----------



## 0 (9 January 2007)

Just out of interest - who is your instructor?


----------



## _jetset_ (9 January 2007)

Andrea Johnson... really like her and would like to continue having her but as I want to concentrate on pure dressage would like a lesson with a BD trainer alongside too.


----------



## mrdarcy (9 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I can't find a contact number for Clive Halsall as he is the one who runs the BYDR in the North West that I would like to get involved with once I affiliate as the age has just gone up to 25! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes he does run BYRDS in the NW... lucky you being under 25!

If you ring BD they should pass on his telephone number.


----------



## _jetset_ (9 January 2007)

Forgot to say thank you... 

Do you have him as a teacher?


----------



## 0 (9 January 2007)

I meant S_V who's instructors daughter trains with him. Sorry


----------



## _jetset_ (9 January 2007)

Sorry Jem1... just read you first post!

You must have posted as I was... thanks for that information.


----------



## mrdarcy (9 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Forgot to say thank you... 

Do you have him as a teacher? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not sure who that was directed at  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Amanda has been taught by him for a few years... though not recently.  However she has just got a new horse (very special!) and will be starting lessons again with him v soon... as she wants to get into top hat and tails by the end of the year


----------



## _jetset_ (9 January 2007)

That is my ambition too... what is her new horse like???

Does Amanda have his number by any chance?


----------



## mrdarcy (9 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
That is my ambition too... what is her new horse like???

Does Amanda have his number by any chance? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I won't see her till Thursday but I will ask her then.  If you can't wait try phoning Myerscough or Eccleston and see if they'll pass his number on or at least tell you when his next clinic is.

Her new horse is stunning... working at Prix St George... though she's going to have his assessed down so she can compete at Medium.  I haven't had a sit on him yet but I'm looking forward to it


----------



## _jetset_ (9 January 2007)

He sounds fantastic!

What is his breeding like? I could do with a horse like that!


----------



## mrdarcy (9 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
He sounds fantastic!

What is his breeding like? I could do with a horse like that! 

[/ QUOTE ]

He's a KWPN by Zeoliet... doesn't mean much to me but apparently he's very well bred.

I'll stick to my Spanish horses though... I'm very much a convert to the Iberian way of thinking


----------



## _jetset_ (9 January 2007)

Your new boy is lovely... and I bet he would do just as well, if not better, than most warmbloods in a dressage competition!

I would like to get Grace affiliated this year, hopefully sooner rather than later as she will be 6 in May so if she has any chance of the 6 year old classes we have a lot of work to do before then!


----------



## mrdarcy (9 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Your new boy is lovely... and I bet he would do just as well, if not better, than most warmbloods in a dressage competition!

I would like to get Grace affiliated this year, hopefully sooner rather than later as she will be 6 in May so if she has any chance of the 6 year old classes we have a lot of work to do before then! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me and new lad have a long way to go 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  He knows a whole lot more than I do but only if I ask him absolutely correctly will he go correctly.  He's a great teacher!  I'm having to re-learn to ride as he goes entirely from weight aids... I've never really ridden purely from using abdominal muscles, inner/upper thigh, butt cheeks etc.  When I get it right though he's amazing.

Looking at the photos you've posted of Grace I'm sure you'll easily affiliate this year.  You've done a great job.  I want to get out there too by the summer but I've gotta start getting a lot better very soon


----------



## _jetset_ (9 January 2007)

I know what you mean about fitness levels... Grace is very sensitive to weigh aids even though she has never really been ridden, so I cannot imagine how you are feeling riding him. Just think you will be completely toned now!

Did you decide on a name by the way?


----------



## mrdarcy (9 January 2007)

I wish I was toned!  Need to be a whole lot more.  Bought a gym ball the other day to improve things... sad thing is I haven't even got round to blowing it up yet  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Still haven't settled on a stable name... he's still Ingrato in full.  Nothing else really seems to suit him and he certainly recognises his name... maybe he'll inherit a nickname over time


----------



## annaellie (10 January 2007)

Jo Graham is supposed to be very good.


----------

